# My 55g high tech planted tank (no p's)



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

*4 WPG (one set 6700k compact, 2 sets T-5 one 6700k and other full spectrum)
*fluval FX5 filter split outlet for inline co2 reactor 
*20lbs co2 tank and regulator w/ solenoid
*dose pfertz daily w/ an extra shot of seachem iron to get my .1ppm
*plants ...... mmmm alot..
*fish; angels, otos, true SAEs, tiger barbs, random tetras...

Got out of P's for a while i want to get down aquascaping still need allot of work then i want to come back strong w/ some geryi or an elong

View attachment 177481


View attachment 177482


View attachment 177480


View attachment 177484


View attachment 177485


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome tank!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Great looking tank!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

beautiful tank man i would say your aquascaping skills are pretty damn nice


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks Amazing. We should have a Tank of the month contest and the winning tank should be featured on the homepage some members on here have very very nice set-ups and this is one of them.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Not to bad of a idea.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice to see people going for it with the planted tanks.
I know you can trim (having 4wpg lol)

Great job on the tank!
Thanks for sharing!
Feel free to share more about how you care for your tank


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

thanks!... yeah i need to post some pics of when i started... haha i think the thing the showed the most improvement so far is CO2 ... i tried short cuts w/ diy and 2.3wpg and didnt work pumped up the light and co2 and not its easy w/ no algae.... i got my regulator and a 20lb co2 tank on craigs list under keggerator co2 for like 50$.... ill put pics of my whole set up later w/ my home made reactor...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I am interested in how you have your co2 hooked up to your FX5. Please post pics when you get the chance.


----------

